# Copies of OJ's Murder Book on E-Bay for $1500.00



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 22, 2006)

Copies of OJ's Murder Book on E-Bay for $1500.00 with bidding wars going on. I expect the publisher will sue the sellers in order to save face:


http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...35424_RTRUKOC_0_US-SIMPSON.xml&src=rss&rpc=22


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2006)

This is why they should have still realeased the book, but sold it for like peanuts or donated all profits to something cause the second you make something rare.....people will pay for it...


----------



## Drac (Nov 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Copies of OJ's Murder Book on E-Bay for $1500.00 with bidding wars going on


 
A sad comment on our times...


----------



## Fu_Bag (Nov 24, 2006)

Drac said:


> A sad comment on our times...


 
A very, very, very sad comment when "accused" criminals learn that money can be made by committing crimes.  Nothing good comes from people paying for this garbage.  It can only create idiots who want to top what the last guy did in hopes of making even MORE money off of their story.  It's a sad state of affairs when society is rewarding criminals and/or accused criminals for being tied to criminal activity.


----------

